# Electric jack plate issues



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Tom C electric on my gladesmen and at first it started blowing fuses. Now, after a few fuses the Lenco actuator is stuck and will not power up or down. Checked the power in and it is getting proper power. The up/down switch, when activated is only putting out around 8.5 volts which seems odd. Am I missing something easy here or could it possibly the actuator itself? Any help appreciated. Thx!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

is the 8.5 volts with the lenco actuator in the circuit or disconnected?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

In the circuit....


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The blown fuse(s) were a warning that actuator was going bad or was stuck some how, like the JP was/is in a bind. Are there relays between the switch and the actuator? If so maybe a bad relay, but really with the blown fuses and the 8.5 volts I'd say actuator has a short.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's pretty much what I have concluded so far after talking to several people. I am going to detach it from the plate today and put power to it without a load. Also look for any jams in the plate that may keep it from operating smoothly. Has anyone ever dealt with Lenco on replacement parts? If I have to pay for a new actuator then I will but the unit is only a year old tops. I bought the boat with it already installed so I don't have a record of receipt. Again, thx for the help guys. I appreciate the responses...


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Did you figure it out yet?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually I have decided to wait until next week to take the actuator out. I'm still able to use the boat as it sits and starting memorial day Im on call for two weeks straight. Good time to work on the boat. Until then, its fishing time....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I removed the actuator and put power to it and it moved freely. Took apart the rollers and washers and cleaned and greased the Jack plate. Had the plate moving freely with and without motor mounted. Mounted actuator back up and it travels down very slowly but will eventually stop and blow a fuse. No up movement what so ever. Im guessing the motor is probably bad? Any help appreciated.. Thx!


----------

